

Threaded delayed_job - scosman
https://gist.github.com/2499922

======
scosman
simple, but increased my delayed_job throughput on Heroku by 3x. Your
performance will depend on the nature of the delayed work, but mine alternated
between blocking on IO and CPU intensive work.

